#  Schulmedizin >   Sulcus Ulnaris Syndrom  gibt es da wirklich kaum Hilfe? >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo, 
ich habe bedingt durch einen Unfall ein so genanntes Sulcus - Ulnaris- Syndrom. Dies sagen zumindest die Ärzte!
Nun kann man sich evtl. daran gewöhnen wen man ein ständiges Krampfgefühl in der Hand hat.
Allerdings wenn es sich dann noch verschärft und der Ellenbogen regelrecht protestiert weis man nicht was soll man da noch tun. Es ist ein ständiger Wechsel einmal richtig heftig und einmal geht es gerade so. 
Wie kann man mit so etwas umgehen, es gibt ja nicht viele Möglichkeiten oder?  
Gruss Joe

----------

